# cameco corporation??? help PLS!!



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

Hello wiseones,

I was applying for positions on dubizzle and got a reply from a gmail account with the following information. The format of the email, makes me a bit suspicious. Could someone tell me if they have received something similar or if its legitimate?

I searched on the internet for cameco corporation. There is one uranium company in Canada. Is there anything in Dubai by the same name?

Here's the content of the email. I did not change the font sizes or colors


Dear Candidate,
Re: Invitation for interview as a result of application

As a result of your application for (CAMECO CORPORATION)

we would like to inform you that you get shortlisted for the applied position. You are invited to meet up with HR department for further hiring process. Your meeting is schedule on MAY 7th, at 8 am to 4pm with HRS Assistant Manager, Miss H*** Q****

The meeting will last about 25 minutes. Please bring your update CV in printed format and educational certificate copies, may be required during meeting.

For further inquires contact (050-******* ), if required.

Note: Please note down that only interview location is in Ajman, after selection process you will be placed at Dubai.

Location is mentioned below

Interview Location- Ajman

Main Road- Sheikh Khalifa bin Zahid Road

Land Marks- Keep Dubai Islamic Bank and then Invest Bank (Bank Street Ajman) on your right hand side, come straight.

Our building is ****** same building opposite to Karachi Darbar Restaurant. Office number - ***

Only interview location is in Ajman, but selected candidates will be placed in Dubai.

Note: - Upon reaching ***** building, don’t enter inside the bank; the main entrance of the building is from backside.

Dubai to Ajman through RTA Bus 

Please note down there are number of RTA busses coming directly from Dubai to Ajman. If you are coming by bus the last bus stop will be Ajman bus station.

Time consumption- 35 mins

Dubai to Ajman through Own Transport or Taxi



Enter in Sharjah, Rolla Bridge. On Same Ajman Dubai road, you will find the 1st, 2nd & then 3rd Roundabout, From 3rd roundabout take right turn, after few distance you will find the Ajman Bank building on right hand side.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

I wouldnt trust a gmail account. Ask them straight away if they have a website and where are they located here in dubai. You would not want to travel to Ajman only to find out it is a sort of scam


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

safee said:


> I wouldnt trust a gmail account. Ask them straight away if they have a website and where are they located here in dubai. You would not want to travel to Ajman only to find out it is a sort of scam


I doubt an organization of that calibre would be using a gmail account to recruit.


----------



## Comptiaboy24 (May 6, 2013)

Agreed both of you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

desertjumper said:


> Hello wiseones,
> 
> I was applying for positions on dubizzle and got a reply from a gmail account with the following information. The format of the email, makes me a bit suspicious. Could someone tell me if they have received something similar or if its legitimate?
> 
> ...


I would imagine that at the interview you would be required to pay some sort of "visa processing fee" to secure your position witihn the company.
It would not take much imagination to create a fictitious setup that takes say 500 AED from each candidate - never to be seen again.
Run this scam for a few weeks, fleece a number of jobseekers and then move onto the next scam!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

thanks guys!! 

a trip saved, now the wait for genuine opportunities. hmm!


----------



## Comptiaboy24 (May 6, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's appalling really. If you feel "up to it", you should actually report it. This is not legal and it would be easy for the police to arrange an undercover operation (in fact, they would probably be delighted to do it to prevent unwitting people being fleeced like this!).


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

*new email with the same template received today*



BedouGirl said:


> It's appalling really. If you feel "up to it", you should actually report it. This is not legal and it would be easy for the police to arrange an undercover operation (in fact, they would probably be delighted to do it to prevent unwitting people being fleeced like this!).


I wish I knew how. Today there was the same email for another opportunity posted on Dubizzle. They are utilising the free ad facility available on Dubizzle. The only difference today was the company name was changed to Onex corporation and the HR name from Huma Qasim to Sana Mirza. Also, on the Dubizzle ad, the name of the company is mentioned as British Cargo and this time the opening is Cargo helper. The pay listed is 5000-7000 AED, I think to grab the job hunters attention.

Wish someone could stop these b&**%#ds from cheating poor people.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desertjumper said:


> I wish I knew how. Today there was the same email for another opportunity posted on Dubizzle. They are utilising the free ad facility available on Dubizzle. The only difference today was the company name was changed to Onex corporation and the HR name from Huma Qasim to Sana Mirza. Also, on the Dubizzle ad, the name of the company is mentioned as British Cargo and this time the opening is Cargo helper. The pay listed is 5000-7000 AED, I think to grab the job hunters attention.
> 
> Wish someone could stop these b&**%#ds from cheating poor people.


At least report them to Dubizzle. Send them an email with the URLs of the ads, explain what you think is happening. They will sort it out.


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

I have flagged it to Dubizzle. And is flagging more routinely. hope they will take some action


----------

